# How wide is this buck?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How wide is this buck?
If the right guess within a 1/8th" comes in the next two minutes, I'll tell you where it was killed.:smile:


Otherwise, I'll come up with another prize.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

31 and 1/3 inches, good looking buck.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

30 5/8 ??


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

A little late for the prize but I’ll go 29 3/8th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

29 5/8


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

30 6/8

Pretty buck!

#wolfpack


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

29 7/8. Pretty buck indeed.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

31 and 1/8. Old buck, lot of white in his face


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

26 7/8 killed in Utah


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30 7/8"


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

For some reason, I feel like some of you are cheating.:shock: I should have said "guess his width based on his ears". ;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What difference does it make if you let folks know "where it was killed"? He's dead for hell sakes. Unless your planning to never hunt that area again, go ahead and spill the beans. I'm guessing he's 30-3/8


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

32-3/8


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

changed my mind I'd say 30".


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> What difference does it make if you let folks know "where it was killed"? He's dead for hell sakes. Unless your planning to never hunt that area again, go ahead and spill the beans. I'm guessing he's 30-3/8


Even if it's not a spot I hunt any more, no need to hot spot for everyone to see. 
Why ruin a spot that others may have worked hard to keep it as their honey hole.
I'm not going to give out any free hunting spot info. to those lurkers out there that never give input. There's a lot more takers out there than there's givers for hell sakes!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

T-dubs-42 said:


> 31 and 1/8. Old buck, lot of white in his face


He actually was a young buck with great genetics. Probably 3.5 years old but he did have a beautiful cape. I gave the cape to my FIL to re-mount a buck his dad shot back in the 1960s.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> He actually was a young buck with great genetics. Probably 3.5 years old but he did have a beautiful cape. I gave the cape to my FIL to re-mount a buck his dad shot back in the 1960s.


Awesome, I was always told that when a deer has a lot of white in his face he's pretty old. My first buck was an old warrior that had more white in his brow than black, taxidermist guessed he was about 7 or so.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

No winner yet


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> No winner yet


Recalculating.......ummmmsaaaaaaa.........28 and 6/8 with no give or take???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

30 4/8"


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

28 6/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I'm close........:mrgreen:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

28 7/8".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

30 3/8


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

34 5/8


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

31 straight up


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> He actually was a young buck with great genetics. Probably 3.5 years old but he did have a beautiful cape. I gave the cape to my FIL to re-mount a buck his dad shot back in the 1960s.


how wide is this buck?


----------



## Slockem (Nov 29, 2016)

He flares out at the top, the ears are flopped down, I think it is pretty close to 33" wide, my official estimate is 32 3/8" and I'd love to know where you killed that deer, thanks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

We have a winner. 28 7/8"


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

COOL. Looks wider than that so leads me to believe that AF CYN has built in mil dots in his retinas. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, I wasn't close. 
I have one that is very similar that was right on 30" 
I thought this one was a touch wider. 
Oh well, I've said before........I suck at the guess the score and/or width stuff.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

7MM RELOADED said:


> changed my mind I'd say 30".


Craaaap !! always go with your first guess


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Like I said in another post, this buck was probably 3.5 years old. He definitely had some good genetics. He also had some of the thickest velvet I've ever seen on a buck . I thought he was for sure a 30"er when I first saw him in July. 
Here's a few more pictures of him.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> We have a winner. 28 7/8"


My lucky day! I'm heading to Vegas!-*|*-*(())**(())*

In all seriousness, I love these games. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, for the record, I feel cheated because I cheated!! Got it!?

I spent 5-10 minutes going through ridgetop’s created threads until I found this deer and I found a post from him that said this buck of his measured 28 and 6/8ths...... 

#rigged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Well, for the record, I feel cheated because I cheated!! Got it!?
> 
> I spent 5-10 minutes going through ridgetop's created threads until I found this deer and I found a post from him that said this buck of his measured 28 and 6/8ths......
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey threehorses, here's a riddle for you. The buck was killed about 5-6 miles due South of where I met up with you on a service project a little over four years ago.


----------

